# Format 500gb Hdd as FAT32?



## Tobywuk (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello,

I have just bought an external USB 500gb Hard drive that i would like to format as FAT32 so i can use the drive with both a Macintosh and PC.

Windows built in format option will only format drives that are 32gb or less.. but my drive is 500gb so it wont let me.

How can i format my drive?


Thank you


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Partiton the drive into smaller amounts, you can then format with different file systems


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey,

You should be able to format the drive with disk management and be able to partition it as FAT32 - you can access disk management by doing the following; Go to Start > Run > diskmgmt.msc > Right click the drive > Format. 

Follow the on-screen instructions and set up the drive as you wish.

Nick.


----------



## Tobywuk (Aug 20, 2007)

I do not wish to partition my drive.

MaverickUK: "Windows built in format option will only format drives that are 32gb or less.. but my drive is 500gb so it wont let me."


Im going to try and use partition magic once i get my hands on it.


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

So, you used disk management as opposed to using Windows Setup? If that's the case, use setup to try?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The 32Gb. FAT32 limitation is a Windows limitation, not a drive limitation. Go to the drive manufacturers website and they should have a untility you can download to format the drive as a single partion FAT32.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Most of these will also partition it for you.

Partitioning Tools-->

Free:

Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic
XP Recovery Console CD image (Create and delete partitions with diskpart.exe)
Partition Logic
Ranish Partition Manager
Cute Partition Manager

Shareware:

Paragon Partition Manager
Paragon Hard Disk Manager
Terabyte BootIt NG
Acronis Disk Director
V-Com (Avanquest) Partition Commander
EASEUS Partition Manager
7Tools Partition Manager
Spotmau Partition Genius


----------

